# So I'm inbetween two things for 5mins, how about a story collab?



## Mike Chara (Feb 20, 2017)

I've seen this done before, and it's been positively hilarious. No arbitrary rules on length or anything, just continue the chain by continuing the story.

I crept towards the black silhouette outlined against a backdrop of stars. I knew it was a beached ship, but it was hard to tell without any light. Every pebble felt sharp against my bare feet, and the whispering tide caused a shiver each time it reached them. There was a hole in the hull, and soon I found myself edging into the interior darkness, my hand straying towards the grip of my...


----------



## TheCrystallineEntity (Feb 20, 2017)

sonic banana, and peered carefully into the gloom, hoping that the TARDIS would be inside and undamaged. It was still much too dark to see, so I...


----------



## Ban (Feb 20, 2017)

Switched my Sonic Banana into Boogaloo mode. I did not know what that mode was, but this seemed like a great time to try it out. The thing played some funky music, which attracted the attention of....


----------



## TheCrystallineEntity (Feb 20, 2017)

A flock of mutant pteradactyls! Pterodactls! Pterodactyls! [There, third time right.]


----------



## Mike Chara (Feb 20, 2017)

I panicked, not prepared for this at all, jumping back outside to find a...


----------



## TheCrystallineEntity (Feb 20, 2017)

a pristine version of H G Wells' Time Machine!


----------



## Ban (Feb 20, 2017)

The brochure said that there would be a TARDIS around here and this was not it. So I walked further down the ship's hull. The time machine behind me began to rumble however. Startled by the sudden movement, I grabbed my sonic banana and...


----------



## TheCrystallineEntity (Feb 20, 2017)

zapped the Time Machine with the sonic laser function. The Time Machine quivered and fizzled a bit, and I walked away quickly, only to find...


----------



## Ban (Feb 20, 2017)

...the time machine bursting open in a glorious display of vibrant lights. From its remains emerged a TARDIS. However this TARDIS was different because it....


----------



## TheCrystallineEntity (Feb 20, 2017)

was bigger on the outside instead of on the inside! It was therefore very cramped inside, and so I...


----------



## Ban (Feb 20, 2017)

...Vigorously pressed all the buttons, even the big red one that said "Don't press this button".


----------



## TheCrystallineEntity (Feb 20, 2017)

The TARDIS instantly disguised itself as a sofa. In frustration, I pushed more random buttons, and...


----------



## Mike Chara (Feb 20, 2017)

Arnold schwarzenegger fell out between two pillows, grappling in deadly combat with Jon Snow. And now the Pterodactyls had come out and were swooping in. I swished my Sonic Banana up, so I could see the dial, and pressed in the code to make it...


----------



## ABrandt (Feb 20, 2017)

into a banana split. I sat on the end of the sofa and watched Arnold and Jon snow wrestle on the floor in front of me, but the pterodactyls were relentlessly swooping in trying to get at my banana split. 

"Get to the chopper!", Arnold yelled out.

I gobbled up the rest of my ice cream treat and was about to get up off the sofa when...


----------



## TheCrystallineEntity (Feb 20, 2017)

The Terminator appeared! Reality started to break apart from the paradox, and...


----------



## Thomas Laszlo (Feb 20, 2017)

Then Rick Sanchez and Morty plopped in the scene. Rick yelled "Who the f*ck screwed up time again?!" Throwing collars at you and the other cast of characters in the room. Morty was slowly going crazy from all of the pteradactyls that were...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Chara (Feb 21, 2017)

Actually being ridden by Harry, Hermione, and the ginger one, and to make it worse, they had all pulled out their wands and were pointing them down at...


----------



## TheCrystallineEntity (Feb 21, 2017)

...me!  Suddenly, the Doctor himself appeared out of a time vortex--all thirteen of him!


----------



## Ireth (Feb 21, 2017)

The Doctors raised their sonic screwdrivers as Harry, Ron and Hermione raised their wands. When the streams crossed...


----------



## Ban (Feb 21, 2017)

...The world around us imploded. Time and space wiggled and figgled in ways I could not have imagined. When the wiggling and figgling calmed down, Harry, Ron, Hermione, me and the doctors awoke in...


----------



## TheCrystallineEntity (Feb 21, 2017)

...the sick bay of the Enterprise! Enterprise D, to be precise.


----------



## Mike Chara (Feb 21, 2017)

We were immediately quarantined. But I didn't care, because Dr. Phlox (?) refused to leave the room, and he is great.
But that all changed, when the alert started sounding and I felt the reverberation of torpedos hitting the hull. The doctors stopped discussing taking over the ship to get back to the TARDIS, and sonic'd their way out the quarantine. Outside of sick bay, there was no sign of Picard but instead, T'pol and Captain Archer were fighting a...


----------



## TheCrystallineEntity (Feb 21, 2017)

giant army of Borg! Then the time warp appeared again, and all versions of the Enterprise flew out of the vortex [except the new Jar Jar Abrams version, that one needs to go away].


----------



## Ireth (Feb 21, 2017)

Misfit Toys! King Moonracer flew up to greet us, but he couldn't get too close to the helicopter's blades, so...


----------



## TheCrystallineEntity (Feb 21, 2017)

A huge whirlpool appeared out of thin air, and all of the Borg were swept away. But then...


----------



## Thomas Laszlo (Feb 22, 2017)

TheCrystallineEntity said:


> A huge whirlpool appeared out of thin air, and all of the Borg were swept away. But then...



The Enterprise, and all it's older and newer copies, turned their targeting systems to The Doctors and their sonic fidgety screwbits. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCrystallineEntity (Feb 22, 2017)

...and then reality started to break into tiny pieces from all of the paradoxes!


----------

